# Escambia Bay



## KnotHead (Sep 27, 2010)

Can or will anyone tell me about the fishing in Escambia Bay? What kind of fish come in besides Reds, Specks, i.e.. I plan on bringing my 20' Carolina Skiff down very soon and hope to catch some nice fish.

Kenny
USMC Retired


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome! You have the perfect boat for Escambia Bay! Depending on the time of year, you can also find flounder, roving schools of Jacks, mullet, sheephead, sharks, white trout, etc. If you venture closer to the pass (Pensacola Bay), you can add a bunch more species. Search the inshore reports forum. You may also want to post on the "rides" section and offer to take someone who knows the area, or you could hire one of our talented local guides to show you the ropes! Enjoy!


----------



## KnotHead (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank You. Is it worth trolling for anything in the bay, i.e. spanish, bonita, etc.?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never done any trolling in the upper bay systems, but I'd guess it's not very productive most times.. If you make the run to 3 Mile Bridge, any where from there to the Pass you might get into bull reds, spanish, kings, heck even a grouper is possible. 

By your adress it looks like you'll be staying on Indian Bayou? Once the water gets a little cooler, the fishing will get good in there!


----------



## KnotHead (Sep 27, 2010)

All I need to do is find a good chart so I can get some numbers and I'll be good to go. Have already been catching legal size reds and specks here so yes I think I have found a good spot when I get the boat down here.


----------

